# Wet hubs oil ???



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have wet hubs on by trailer. What type oil do you use theses hubs. Looks and feels like 90W gear lube.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Yep - 90W


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

yea 90w


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

My 08 ez loader uses 50w synth. Check your vin sticker should have the info on that along with tire info.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

I had oil bath hubs on a loadmaster trailer. When I talked to loadmaster at the factory they said a lot of people unscrew the plastic cap off the hub and there should be a grease zert on the end on the axle. Pump it full of grease, it will pump grease through the inside bearing and out to the external one, and treat it as a regular hub ( with grease). I did and it worked very well and I traded up and the hubs are still going strong with the new owner. If the seal fails the bearings ( in an oil bath hung) won't last very long, in a conventional greased axle you will have some residual grease.

My $ .02


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have been running oil filled hubs since 2004 and I have no idea how many miles I have on them.
I would not use 90W or a GL5 oil. I did a lot of research when I first starting running them. I used a GL5 or a 80W-90W oil and found that the oil would oxidize very quickly so in about 3000 miles. I took samples of oil to our oil lab and talked to them about how I was using the oil and we called several manufactures of these hubs. Most had no dam clue to what they were doing. After a lot of research I decided a type of oil to use and I have had great results with it. I use a Mobil SHC 629 bearing oil. It is a 90W oil but totally different then a GL5 which is more of a gear oil.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

muzzleloader said:


> I had oil bath hubs on a loadmaster trailer. When I talked to loadmaster at the factory they said a lot of people unscrew the plastic cap off the hub and there should be a grease zert on the end on the axle. Pump it full of grease, it will pump grease through the inside bearing and out to the external one, and treat it as a regular hub ( with grease). I did and it worked very well and I traded up and the hubs are still going strong with the new owner. If the seal fails the bearings ( in an oil bath hung) won't last very long, in a conventional greased axle you will have some residual grease.
> 
> My $ .02


The biggest problem with oil filled hubs is letting them sit. 
The grease seal on the back side of the hub will dry and then it will start to leak.
As long as you dont let your trailer sit to long they will last.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

williamcr said:


> The biggest problem with oil filled hubs is letting them sit.
> The grease seal on the back side of the hub will dry and then it will start to leak.
> As long as you dont let your trailer sit to long they will last.


Use the unitized seals for the oil bath hubs, last longer & don't seem to leak if trailer sits for awhile. I use the oil McClains sells in mine.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Dawg said:


> Use the unitized seals for the oil bath hubs, last longer & don't seem to leak if trailer sits for awhile. I use the oil McClains sells in mine.


Is it like a double lip seal?
I have never had a problem with leaking but I have talked to a few that have.


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

There ois a new technology , presurized oil lubricating system. I have one with my new trailer but no knowledge abou it. They use synthetic lubricant and pressurized cap. IS this better than using berring buddy which i can fill with grease when it gets low. any sugestiins . link is the axle lubricant technology. http://mcclaintrailers.com/parts/ufp/ufp_procedure.pdf


----------

